# RACE ALERT : ROAR Region 1 Lands 2 National Championship Events



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Region 1 is pleased to announce that two tracks in the region have been selected to host 2005 ROAR National Championship events:



RC Madness will host the 2005 ROAR Modified Off-road Nationals from August 4 through August 7. www.rcmadness.com



Hobby Chamber will host 2005 ROAR Carpet Onroad Nationals March 17 through March 20. www.hobbychamber.com



These are two of the finest facilities in the region and look forward to great events!



More information to follow!!!



Regards,

Chris Raffaelli

ROAR Region 1 Director

914 715 5620 cell

914 788 9829 fax

[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:

http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:

www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:

http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

dang ther too far away for me too go


----------

